# I don't speak...



## linguist786

I thought it'd be good to make a thread like this, so that you would be able to tell a speaker of a particular language that you don't speak that language, in that language 

I have the following so far: (correct me if i'm wrong)

*English:*
I don't speak english

*French:*
Je ne parle pas le français 

*German:*
Ich spreche kein Deutsch 

*Spanish:*
No hablo español 

*Portuguese:*
Eu não falo o português 

*Italian:*
Non parlo l'italiano

*Gujarati:*
ઉ ગુજરાતી નથી બોલતો (Oo Gujarati nathi bolto) - male speaker
ઉ ગુજરાતી નથી બોલતી (Oo Gujarati nathi boltee) - female speaker

*Hindi:*
मैं हिन्दी नही बोलता (Mai hindi nahee boltaa) - male speaker
मैं हिन्दी नही बोलती (Mai hindi nahee boltee) - female speaker

*Urdu:*
ﺎﺘﻟﻮﺒ ﻰﮩﻨ ﻮﺪﺮﺍ ﮯﻤ (Mai Urdu nahee boltaa) - male speaker
ﻰﺘﻟﻮﺒ ﻰﮩﻨ ﻮﺪﺮﺍ ﮯﻤ (Mai Urdu nahee boltee) - female speaker

*Arabic:*
انا لا اتكلم العربيه (ana laa atakallam al-arabiyah)


----------



## Flaminius

*Hebrew:*
ani lo medaber/medaberet `ivrit.
אני לא מדבר/מדברת עברית

A male speaker uses medaber and a female medaberet.

*Japanese:
*nihongo-wa hanase masen.
日本語は話せません。

Flaminius


----------



## dusica

Serbian : Ne govorim srpski.

Greek: Δεν μιλάω ελληνικά.

Italian: Non parlo l'italiano.


----------



## Honour

Turkish: Türkçe bilmiyorum.


----------



## Henryk

> *German:
> *Ich kann nicht Deutsch


Nope, that isn't said.

Ich spreche kein Deutsch.
Ich kann kein Deutsch.


----------



## linguist786

Henryk said:
			
		

> Nope, that isn't said.
> 
> Ich spreche kein Deutsch.
> Ich kann kein Deutsch.


ach so.. Danke!
I'll just change my first post now..


----------



## lazarus1907

Chinese (two ways):
wo bu hui shuo zongwen
我不会说中文
wo bu hui shuo putonghua
我不会说普通话


----------



## linguist786

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Chinese (two ways):
> wo bu hui shuo zongwen
> 我不会说中文
> wo bu hui shuo putonghua
> 我不会说普通话


which dialect is "putonghua".. i always thought "zhoung wen" was "chinese" in all dialects..
Please clarify!
Thanks!


----------



## betulina

Catalan:

No parlo català.


----------



## Tisia

*Persian:
*- Farsi balad nistam_(lit:I don't know Persian)
_ OR 
- Farsi harf namizanam_(I don't speak Persian).

_*Finnish:*
- En puhu suomea _(I don't speak Finnish)_
OR
- En osaa suomea _(lit:I don't have Finnish-language ability).

_*Kurdish:*
- Kurdi nazanem _(lit:I don't know Kurdish)
_OR
- Kurdi qesa nakam_(I don't speak Kurdish)._

 Tisia


----------



## Mutichou

linguist786 said:
			
		

> *French:*
> Je ne parle pas le français


 I'd rather say "Je ne parle pas français."


			
				linguist786 said:
			
		

> which dialect is "putonghua".. i always thought "zhoung wen" was "chinese" in all dialects..


普通话 (putonghua) is Mandarin. 中文 (_zhong wen_) means Chinese language.


----------



## optimistique

*Dutch:

*Ik spreek geen Nederlands
*
Limburgish:

*Ich kal gin plat
*
Norwegian:

*Jeg snakker ikke norsk


----------



## vince

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Chinese (two ways):
> wo bu hui shuo zongwen
> 我不会说中文
> wo bu hui shuo putonghua
> 我不会说普通话


That's Mandarin and Written Chinese.

For Cantonese, it's
我唔識講廣東話 (Traditional)
我唔识讲广东话 (Simplified) -- yes, I just wrote Cantonese using Simplified Chinese Characters.
Cantonese pronunciation: ngo m sik gong gwongdong-wa
Mandarin pronunciation of these characters: wo wu shi jiang guangdonghua (which makes no sense in Mandarin)


----------



## Whodunit

*Latin*:
Lingua Latina non loquor.

*Dansk*:
Jeg taler ikke dansk.

*Czech*:
Nemluvím česky.


----------



## linguist786

I'm attempting the following 3, but natives will need to clarify

*Greek:*

δεν μιλώ τα ελληνικά

*Korean:*

나는 한국어를 말하지 않는다

*Russian:*

я не говорю на русском языке


----------



## ronanpoirier

*Hungarian:
*
Nem magyarul beszélek.


----------



## Pivra

Thai:
เราไม่พูดภาษาไทยนะ (rao mai pud bhasathai na)

ends with ครับ if you are a male (krab)
ends with ค่ะ if you are a female (kha)


----------



## Bienvenidos

Tisia said:
			
		

> *Persian:*
> - Farsi balad nistam_(lit:I don't know Persian)_
> OR
> - Farsi harf namizanam_(I don't speak Persian)._
> 
> *Finnish:*
> - En puhu suomea _(I don't speak Finnish)_
> OR
> - En osaa suomea _(lit:I don't have Finnish-language ability)._
> 
> *Kurdish:*
> - Kurdi nazanem _(lit:I don't know Kurdish)_
> OR
> - Kurdi qesa nakam_(I don't speak Kurdish)._
> 
> Tisia


 
Afghan Persian/Afghan Farsi

- Farsi bala*t* nistam_(lit:I don't know Persian)_
OR 
- Farsi *gup* namizanam_(I don't speak Persian)._


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:
Nu vorbesc româna.


----------



## Tisia

Bienvenidos said:
			
		

> Afghan Persian/Afghan Farsi
> 
> - Farsi bala*t* nistam_(lit:I don't know Persian)_
> OR
> - Farsi *gup* namizanam_(I don't speak Persian)._


Hi Bien. In Iranian Persian, *gap* *گپ *means *chat* or *jaber* which comes from the verb *gap zadan* *گپ زدن* (to chat, to jaber). The interesting thing is the verb *Balad budan* *بلد بودن* that is spelled *balat budan *in Afghan Farsi with *t* in palce of *d*.

Regards
Tisia


----------



## CatStar

Greetings everyone,

In Irish:

*Níl aon gaeilge agam* (literal meaning: I don´t have any Irish.)

Cat


----------



## cyanista

linguist786 said:
			
		

> *Russian:*
> 
> я не говорю на русском языке



Please, change this one as well. It should be: Я не говорю по-русски.


----------



## Bosta

Icelandic   *Ég tala ekki íslensku*

Scottish Gaelic  *Chan eil gàidhlig agam* (_khan yel gaalik akam)

_Slovak *Nehovorím po slovensky*


----------



## robbie_SWE

_In Swedish: _

*Jag talar inte svenska*


----------



## panjabigator

Main punjabi nahii boldaa/boldii
I dont speak punjabi
ਮੈਂ ਪਂਜਾਬੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਬੋਲਦਾ/ਬੋਲਦੀ
menu punjabi nahii aundii
I dont know Punjabi
ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਂਜਾਬੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> Main punjabi nahii boldaa/boldii
> I dont speak punjabi
> ਮੈਂ ਪਂਜਾਬੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਬੋਲਦਾ/ਬੋਲਦੀ
> menu punjabi nahii aundii
> I dont know Punjabi
> ਮੈਨੂੰ ਪਂਜਾਬੀ ਨਹੀਂ ਆਉਂਦੀ


wow that's cool. i've never actually come across a person who knows the punjabi script! i have a lot of friends who speak it though, and some of it resembles urdu/hindi so i understand it.
i have a quick question - is the "menu" in punjabi the same as the "mujhko" in hindi/urdu?


----------



## elroy

Your transliteration of the Arabic sentence is imprecise (Imprecise transliterations really bug me! ):


			
				linguist786 said:
			
		

> *Arabic:*
> أنا لا اتكلم العربيه (ana laa atakallamu al-'arabiyyah[ta])


Notice also the spelling correction in blue.

With these corrections, the sentence you have is correct - in standard Arabic.

In colloquial Palestinian Arabic it would be "*(Ana) baHkiish 'arabi*."


----------



## panjabigator

linguist786 said:
			
		

> wow that's cool. i've never actually come across a person who knows the punjabi script! i have a lot of friends who speak it though, and some of it resembles urdu/hindi so i understand it.
> i have a quick question - is the "menu" in punjabi the same as the "mujhko" in hindi/urdu?



Hehe, most people do not know it unfortunately. In most cases, menu and mujhe have the same meaning but there are times where mujhe is used and menu isn't.


----------



## linguist786

Just thought i'd add:

*Créole Réunnionais:*

Mi coze pas kréol (rényoné)


----------



## viereaty_blienmest

*Vietnamese:*
*Tôi Không Nói Tiếng Việt*


----------



## panjabigator

Tisia said:
			
		

> Hi Bien. In Iranian Persian, *gap* *گپ *means *chat* or *jaber* which comes from the verb *gap zadan* *گپ زدن* (to chat, to jaber). The interesting thing is the verb *Balad budan* *بلد بودن* that is spelled *balat budan *in Afghan Farsi with *t* in palce of *d*.
> 
> Regards
> Tisia



In Panjabi, Gapshap (*ਗਪਸ਼ਪ*/*گپشپ*) means gossip/conversation. 

btw language is Bhasha in Panjabi (*ਭਾਸ਼ਾ) *and BhaSha in Hindi (*भाषा*).  In Urdu, it is zabaan (*زبان*).


----------



## linguist786

There must be more languages than this..


----------



## Bienvenidos

linguist786 said:


> There must be more languages than this..



I think you covered a lot of languages in your first post. Although we have a lot of foreros/foreras that speak mainstream languages, we don't have many that speak the exotic, lesser known ones (i.e. African languages, lesser spoken Asian languages). 

I'm sure more people will show up; you never know with these all languages threads. 

Saludos


----------



## Abu Bishr

Afrikaans:

Ek praat nie Afrikaans nie.

Ek praat geen Afrikaans nie.


----------



## bb3ca201

Chan eil Gaidhlig agam. (I don't speak Gaelic)


----------



## Aleco

*New Norwegian:* 
Eg pratar ikkje nynorsk

*Lakota:*
Lakota lyapi wówaglake šni

*Italian:*
Non parlo l'Italiano

*Faroese:*
Eg tosi ikki føroyskt

*Icelandic:*
Ég tala ekki íslensku

*Old Norse*:
Ek tala ekki norrœni

*Danish:*
Jeg taler ikke dansk


----------



## kanojo_

_Slovene:_

Ne govorim Slovensko.


----------



## zaigucis

Latvian: es nerunāju latviski


----------



## avalon2004

*Swahili: *Sisemi kiswahili*
Basque: *Ez dakit euskaraz


----------



## Marga H

*Polish* : Nie mówię po polsku.


----------



## VirtuousV

linguist786 said:


> *Korean:*
> 
> 나는 한국어를 말하지 않는다


 
This looks too much a grammar book sentence (i.e. not natural). Say this instead:

한국말 못해요.
han-guk-mal mot-hae-yo
* The vowels a, u, o sound like those in Spanish and Italian.
* The vowel ae sounds somewhat like a in apple or cat in English.
* The consonant g sounds like g in get in English.

I intentionally omitted the subject (나/저) and particles/postpositions (는, 를). That way, the sentence becomes simpler (easier to learn) and sounds more colloquial.
I chose the conjugation to sound polite but informal, so that you sound friendly while being still polite and modest. You don't want to sound like a soldier or a robot, do you? 
So... six syllables (one "character" of Korean is actually a syllable) should be easier than twelve syllables.

I'm pretty sure if you can pull off this sentence in front of native speakers, you will see some amazed faces. They will think you are totally lying about not speaking Korean if you know how to say "Thank you" and "How are you" as well.


----------



## Rango

Croatian:
*Ne govorim hrvatski.*


----------



## knakts

In Latvian:

_Es neprotu _(or_ nezinu_)_ latviešu valodu._ [I don't know Latvian.]
or
_Es nemāku latviski._ [I cannot in Latvian.]
or
_Es neprotu runāt latviski._ [I cannot speak Latvian.]


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Aleco said:


> *New Norwegian:*
> Eg pratar ikkje nynorsk



_Eg pratar ikkje norsk_ would probably be better, as Norwegian is the language we speak, and nynorsk and bokmål the languages we write.


----------



## macta123

In Malayalam :

Nyan Malayalatil samsarikyarilla.


----------



## Mutichou

Nobody said it in Esperanto?

Mi ne parolas Esperanton.


----------



## Brioche

CatStar said:


> Greetings everyone,
> 
> In Irish:
> 
> *Níl aon gaeilge agam* (literal meaning: I don´t have any Irish.)
> 
> Cat


 
Even more literally: Is-not any Irish at-me.
Irish does not have a verb "to have".


----------



## Brioche

Whodunit said:


> *Latin*:
> Lingua Latina non loquor.


 
What happened to the accusative case?

Lingua*m* latina*m* non loquor.

The word order doesn't matter in Latin - any arrangement of the words will do.


----------



## Brioche

Saya tidak bicara bahasa Indonesia.
Literally: I not speak language [of] Indonesia.

_k _is a glottal stop [at the end of a word]
_c_ is pronounced like _ch_ in English.

Saya tidak bercakap bahasa Malaysia.
Literally: I not speak language [of] Malaysia.

The official languages of Indonesia and Malaysia are very similar, as they are both based on Malay.


----------



## Vovlik

*Russian:*

я не говорю на русском языке[/quote]

Better to say, я не говорю  по-русски

*Armenian:*

Ես չեմ խոսում հայերեն 
transliteraton- "Yes chem khosoom hi-yeh-ren"


----------



## jazyk

> What happened to the accusative case?
> 
> Lingua*m* latina*m* non loquor.


You can also use an adverb instead: Latine (rougly, _Latinly_, in the Latin manner) non loquor.


----------



## MinaDidi

Nepali

dnfO{ g]kfnL a.]Ng cfp9}g
Malaai nepaali bolna audaina
(My spelling might be a little off in the Devenagari above)
Literally: Speaking Nepali doesn't come to me.


Bislama (Pidgin of Vanuatu)

Mi no save toktok Bislama.


----------



## Pirate_Francais

Erm, I don't speak english...


----------



## linguist786

Pirate_Francais said:


> Erm, I don't speak english...



erm.. that was done in the first post


----------



## Pirate_Francais

linguist786 said:


> erm.. that was done in the first post


 
Heh... ^_^'
Well, seeing as I don't speak english, you can't blame me... I have no idea what you're saying. *shifty eyes*


----------



## Outsider

linguist786 said:


> *Portuguese:*
> Eu não falo o português


Better:

_Não falo português._


----------



## mytwolangs

It would be nice if ALL languages used the same words to describe languages.
AND it would also be nice if there was one international phrase for "I do not speak".


----------



## Pirate_Francais

mytwolangs said:


> It would be nice if ALL languages used the same words to describe languages.
> AND it would also be nice if there was one international phrase for "I do not speak".


 
That would be nice...
But then how could there be any kind of that conflict in movies? ^_^


----------



## Flaminius

Brioche said:


> Whodunit said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Latin*:
> Lingua Latina non loquor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened to the accusative case?
> 
> Lingua*m* latina*m* non loquor.
> 
> The word order doesn't matter in Latin - any arrangement of the words will do.
Click to expand...

 
There is no problem in saying, "Lingua Latina non loquor."  In Classic Latin, the verb, _loqui_, does not seem to govern a noun denoting language in accusative.  Instead, the language name is cast in ablative to make an adjunct.

For instance Cornelis Nepos, a contemporary of Augustus, writes, "Graeca lingua loquentes" (_Miltiades_ 3, 2)


----------



## Anatoli

linguist786 said:


> I'm attempting the following 3, but natives will need to clarify
> 
> ...
> *Russian:*
> 
> я не говорю на русском языке



The more natural way to say is:
* Я не говорю по-русски. *(Ya n'e govor*'u* po-r*u*sski) (Unstressed o is pronounced like shwa or light "a")

Although your version is grammatically correct.

*Ukrainian:*
Я не розмовляю українською. (Ya ne rozmov*l'a*yu ukra*yi*ns'koyu)

*Belarusian:*
Я не размаўляю па-беларуску (Ya n'e razmaw*l'a*yu pa-belar*u*sku)

I hope these languages have not been used yet, apologies otherwise:

*Polish:*
(Ja) nie mówię po-polsku.

*Swedish:*
Jag talar inte svenska

*Norwegian:*
Jeg snakker ikke norsk.

*Danish:*
Jeg taler ikke dansk.

*Chinese (Mandarin):*
我不会说中国话 / （中文， 汉语, 普通话）。  (simplified)
我不會說中國話 / （中文， 漢語, 普通話）。  (traditional)
Wǒ bù huì shuō Zhōngguóhuà /  (Zhōngwén，Hànyǔ, Pǔtōnghuà） (pinyin)
(There are many ways to say it and call the language)

*Japanese:*
私は日本語が話せません。
Watashi-wa Nihongo-ga hanasemasen. (*hanasemasen* - is a polite, negative potential form of *hanasu*)
hanasu-hanashimas - speak (plain/polite) (I, you, etc.)
hanaseru-hanasemas - can speak (potential)
hanas*a*nai-hanashimasen - don't speak (negative)
hanasenai-hanasemasen can't speak


--
Edit:
I noticed Chinese and Japanese have been posted, I hope you don't mind me leaving them?


----------



## elroy

Anatoli said:


> *Polish:*
> Ja nie mówię po-polsku.


 Small correction.  Also, I don't think it's common to say "ja."


----------



## Anatoli

elroy said:


> Small correction.  Also, I don't think it's common to say "ja."


That's correct, Elias - ne-> n*i*e. Pronouns are usiually omitted but can be used as well, especially when answering in retort (e.g. you are addressed in Polish but you want to highlight that *you* don't speak it.) I put "ja" in brackets.

Thanks,
Anatoli


----------



## Thomas1

Marga H said:


> *Polish* : Nie mówię po polsku.


 


elroy said:


> Small correction. Also, I don't think it's common to say "ja."


 


Anatoli said:


> That's correct, Elias - ne-> n*i*e. Pronouns are usiually omitted but can be used as well, especially when answering in retort (e.g. you are addressed in Polish but you want to highlight that *you* don't speak it.) I put "ja" in brackets.
> 
> Thanks,
> Anatoli


_Usually_, we don't use _ja._ But Anatoli is also right here, it makes the sentence somewhat more emphatic. 



Tom


----------



## PaoPao

I do not speak English.


----------



## Maja

Ne govorim srpski. (Не говорим српски.)


----------



## kios_01

In Tagalog/Filipino/Pilipino:

Hindî akó marúnong mag-[insert language here].

Ex.
Hindî akó marúnong mag-Tagalog.
Hindî _po_ akó marúnong mag-Tagalog. (More polite)


----------



## suslik

In estonian:
"Ma ei räägi eesti keelt."


----------



## vince

Portuguese:
Eu n~ao falo portugu^es

Cantonese:
我唔識講廣東話 (Traditional)http://www.cantonese.sheik.co.uk/dictionary/words/1620/

我唔识讲广东话 (Simplified)

ngo ng sik gong gwong dong wa (Transcription)


----------



## Antonio3662918

I've got one. Has anybody heard of Hmong? It is mainly spoken in parts of Thailand, Laos. (Also other parts of Asia...) It isn't the national language of any country, but I think there are hmong people in many countries. It's a tonal language with 8 tones. The language also doesn't use asian style characters, because up until fairly recently it didn't have a written language:

Kuv tsis paub/txawj hais lus Hmoob.
(Ku chi pau/tsough hai lu mong.)


----------



## Antonio3662918

Another one is Zulu. (spoken in South Africa, a clicking language!)

" Angikwazi ukukhuluma isiZulu. "
(an geek waz'iu gookoo looma isiZulu.)

(fairly phonetic pronunciation, but unfortunately we don't get to use the clicks in this phrase.)


----------



## Antonio3662918

Zulu:
Another way to convey this message in Zulu for those of you who would like to click a little: 
" I don't understand Zulu "
  " Angiqondi isiZulu. "
(An gee 'cql' ondee isi zulu.)

The letter 'q' in zulu represents a click. It's kind of like the sound you might make if you try to imitate opening a bottle. Tip of tongue gets really tight into ridge on roof of mouth and air sucks in with a brief 'pop'-like click. Maybe this will help someone communicate in Zulu someday when they are on the northern coast of South Africa.


----------



## sarcie

linguist786 said:


> *French:*
> Je ne parle pas le français



Tiny correction


----------



## mcibor

robbie_SWE said:


> _In Swedish: _
> 
> *Jag talar inte svenska*



Wouldn't you say 
*Jag prota inte svenska ?

*What's the difference?


*Polish:*
 (Ja) Nie mówię po polsku. - loose the hyphen


----------



## mylasalle

In Tagalog:
Hindi (do not) ako (I) nagsasalita (speak) ng Tagalog (Tagalog).

I can do one in the Ilocano language if you guys would be interested


----------



## Alxmrphi

Aleco said:


> *Italian:*
> Non parlo *i*taliano


----------



## jonquiliser

mcibor said:


> Wouldn't you say
> *Jag prota inte svenska ?
> *What's the difference?



You can say both, either "jag pr*a*ta*r* inte svenska", or "jag talar inte svenska". There isn't any difference, really, in this case.


----------



## Wandene

Lithuanian:
Aš nekalbu lietuviškai.

Russian:
Я говорю по-русски.


----------



## Cepkah

in bulgarian
не говоря български (ne govorya bylgarski)
in gagauzian
gagauzça bilmeerim


----------



## kusurija

Wandene said:


> Lithuanian:
> Aš nekalbu lietuviškai. (I don't speak...) or Aš nešneku lietuviškai. (I don't talk...)
> 
> Russian:
> Я не говорю по-русски.


Lithuanian:
or:
Aš nemoku lietuviškai. (I don't know (not familiar with)...)


----------



## Tjahzi

jonquiliser said:


> You can say both, either "jag pr*a*ta*r* inte svenska", or "jag talar inte svenska". There isn't any difference, really, in this case.


 
Initially, the difference between *"prata"* and *"tala"* was identical to the one of *"talk"* and *"speak"*, however, *"prata" *has over the years come to be the most dominant one to the extent that there are virtually no cases where one cannot use it. Personally, I'm quite convinced that if this progresses, and I see no reason to believe otherwise, *"tala"* will simply become obsolete and possibly fall out of usage. However, this is from a standard Swedish point of view.

In short, I would say *"Jag pratar inte svenska"*, although *"talar"*, at least until now, works equally well.


----------



## kusurija

In Sorbian-Lusatian:
Njerěčam serbsce.


----------



## jonquiliser

Tjahzi said:


> Initially, the difference between *"prata"* and *"tala"* was identical to the one of *"talk"* and *"speak"*, however, *"prata" *has over the years come to be the most dominant one to the extent that there are virtually no cases where one cannot use it. Personally, I'm quite convinced that if this progresses, and I see no reason to believe otherwise, *"tala"* will simply become obsolete and possibly fall out of usage. However, this is from a standard Swedish point of view.
> 
> In short, I would say *"Jag pratar inte svenska"*, although *"talar"*, at least until now, works equally well.



Definitely true, "prata" is more common. Though I believe "att tala" is perhaps not as outdated here as in Sweden, though it can at times sound formal. But all depends on context and person, some people use it with great naturality.


----------



## Web2

> *French*
> Je ne parle pas le français


 
Il vaut mieux utiliser cette formule pour être plus exact dans la langue et mieux comprit par les personnes qui parlent français, même si celles-ci vous comprendront quand même :

Je ne parle pas français.

Je ne parle pas le français. is like to say : I don't speak the english.


----------



## Nizo

*Esperanto*:

_Mi ne parolas Esperanton._

I would of course ask, "why not?"


----------



## Nanon

Occitan: "Parlo pas l'occitan".


----------



## MarX

*Indonesian* 
-as it is spoken in Jakarta: *Guä ngga bisa Bahasa Indonesia.*
-in Manado: *Kita nyanda' bole/bisa bicara Bahasa Indonesia.*
-written standard Indonesian: *Saya tidak bisa ((ber)bicara) Bahasa Indonesia.*


----------



## Encolpius

ronanpoirier said:


> *Hungarian:*
> 
> Nem magyarul beszélek./


 
The sentence is correct but means something else. 

I can't speak Hungarian. = *Nem beszélek magyarul. *


----------



## greenhopper

linguist786 said:


> which dialect is "putonghua".. i always thought "zhoung wen" was "chinese" in all dialects..
> Please clarify!
> Thanks!



普通话 (written in Simplified Chinese - by Lazarus1907) "putonghua" refers to Mandarin spoken in PRC (China). 

Mandarin spoken in Taiwan is referred to as 國語 (written in Traditional Chinese), pronounced as "guo yu"

Cantonese, written in Traditional Chinese, is spoken in Hong Kong.

中文 (the same in Traditional & Simplified Chinese) is pronounced "zhong wen" in Mandarin and "jung mahn" in Cantonese (Yale romanisation) and refers to Chinese, the spoken & written languages.


----------



## apmoy70

linguist786 said:


> I'm attempting the following 3, but natives will need to clarify
> 
> *Greek:*
> 
> δεν μιλώ τα ελληνικά


The structure is correct but it does not sound natural. My attempt:
«Δεν μιλώ ελληνικά»
ðen mi'lo elini'ka
or
«Δεν μιλάω ελληνικά»
ðen mi'lao elini'ka
(the second one is more colloquial and shows familiarity, friendship) 

[ð] is a voiced dental non-sibilant fricative


----------



## Serafín33

vince said:


> For Cantonese, it's
> 我唔識講廣東話 (Traditional)
> 我唔识讲广东话 (Simplified) -- yes, I just wrote Cantonese using Simplified Chinese Characters.
> Cantonese pronunciation: ngo m sik gong gwongdong-wa


Please don't forget the tones, they're as important as in Mando...

I'll use Yale Romanization first and then IPA for Cantonese.

ngo5 m4 sik1 gong2 gwong2 dung1 wa2
ngóh m̀h sīk góng gwóng dūng wá

[ (ŋ)ɔ˩˧ m˨˩ sɪk˥ kɔŋ˧˥ kʷɔŋ˧˥ tʊŋ˥ wa˧˥ ]


----------



## mataripis

!.)*TAGALOG*: Hindi ako nag Iingles./ di ako makapangusap sa Ingles/ Magsalita man ako'y hindi sa Ingles/ Hindi ako nagsasalita sa pa Ingles.  2.)_BISAYA_: Dili magsulti ng Ingles.  3.) _De pa Dumaget_:Eyenok magsorot de pa Engeles.


----------



## إسكندراني

(2 = A in Apple , 3 = pretend it isn't there or see here , 7 = Emphatic H)
Proper Arabic: لا أتحدّث\أتكلّم العربيّة laa 2atakallamu/2ata7addathu-l-3arabiyyah 
Egyptian: ما بتكلّمش عربي ma batkallemshe 3arabi OR مش بتكلّم عربي mesh batkallem 3arabi
Moroccan**: ما كنهدروش عربي ma kenhadruush 3arbi
This one is a bit of a guess but it's something like that


----------



## Alxmrphi

I see nobody's added Welsh:_

Dw i ddim yn siarad Cymraeg_


----------

